# Michael Carter-Williams bounces back to lead Bucks past Nuggets



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> On Sunday, Milwaukee Bucks head coach Jason Kidd shuffled his starting lineup, moving Jerryd Bayless and O.J. Mayo in and Michael Carter-Williams and Jabari Parker to the bench.
> 
> That shift wasn't a surprise to anyone involved, but sometimes change doesn't come easy.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/bucks-vs-denver-nuggets-b99625330z1-359051861.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

MCW is awful.. I pray to jebus he goes at the deadline.


----------

